# Algen im AGB, Reinung Verhinderung



## ILastSamuraiI (8. September 2012)

Ich bin gerade dabei meine Wasserkühlung mal wieder auseinander zu bauen, da ein paar bauliche Veränderungen am Gehäuse anstehen .
Leider habe ich dabei im AGB (darin ist so ein Röhrchen, soll glaub ich Blasenbildung verhindern) etwas grünliches entdeckt; wahrscheinlich Algen, evnt. Schimmel!?
Ich habe durchsichte UV aktive Schläuche und diese sind leicht "matt" geworden, als wären sie von innen beschlagen. Allerdings ist das anscheinend nichts was sich entfernen lässt, also wird es wohl einfach die normale Abnutzung sein.
Das ganze läuft nur mit destiliertem Wasser seid ein paar Monaten. Die Kühlleistung hat allerdings, soweit ich das gemerkt habe, noch nicht darunter gelitten.

Meine Frage ist jetzt: wie behebe ich das, und wie verhindere ich es in Zukunft. Ich hab hier schon eine Menge darüber gelesen, will aber nochmal aktuelle Tipps einholen .

Was ich vorhabe: Kühler auseinander nehmen und innen auswischen. AGB innen auswischen. Aber wie siehts mit spülen aus? Und was würdet ihr mit den Schläuchen machen? Wie lagern?
In Zukunft würde ich Algenbildung dann auch gerne ganz verhindern. Also muss irgendein Wasserzusatz her, richtig? Ich hab noch so bläuliches Korosionsschutzmittel / Frostschutzmittel rum zu liegen. Ist das geeignet?

Ach und wo wir gerade dabei sind: wie leert ihr eure Wakü ohne das große kleckern?

Würde mich über Tipps freuen.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. September 2012)

Algen und Schimmel sind so ziemlich das unwahrscheinlichste was du da vorfinden kannst. Das Milieu in einer Wakü ist selbst ohne glykolhaltigen Korrosionsschutz sehr unattraktiv für die Vermehrung von Algen oder gar Schimmel. Außerdem müssten sie erst mal reingekommen sein - Algen entstehen, wie alles was lebt, nicht aus Luft und Liebe. Wenn die Schläuche trüb geworden sind und grünliche Ablagerungen vorhanden sind, deutet das eher auf leichte Korrosion und auf ausgewaschenes PVC und evtl. aus dem Radi ausgeschwemmte Produktionsrückstände hin. Wenn der Radi neu war und vor dem Einbau nicht gründlich mit fetllösenden Reinigungsmitteln gespült wurde ist das ganz normal. Abgesehen davon ist auch leichte Korrosion nicht sonderlich verwunderlich, wenn du nur Aqua dest. verwendest. 

Für die zukünftige Nutzung ist Korrosionsschutz kein Fehler - wenn er richtig dosiert eingesetzt wird. Kühlerfrost- und Korrosionsschutz für Autos ist im Regelfall gut geeignet. Probier es mal mit einem Mischverhältnis von 20Teilen Aqua dest. zu einem Teil Korrosionsschutz. Mehr muss nicht sein und schadet eher als, dass es nützt (sofern du keine Alu-Komponenten im Kreislauf hast). Zunächst solltest du das System und insb. den Radiator und evtl. zugesiffte Kühler  aber gründlich reinigen und die Schläuche am besten austauschen.


----------



## Research (8. September 2012)

Von Algen und Schimmel im AGB habe ich auch noch nichts gehört. Ist ein Mythos.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. September 2012)

H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Kann durchaus vorkommen, da die Schläuche aus organischen Kunststoffen bestehen.
> Hier ein interessanter Artikel dazu:
> Stau im PC - Wasserkühlung: Finger weg von Farbzusätzen - NETZWELT


 
Das ist meiner Ansicht nach grober Unfug. In einem Wakü-Kreislauf der naturgemäß viele freie Kupferoberflächen hat sind Kupferionen allgegenwärtig und dieser haben eine relativ ausgeprägte Biozid-Wirkung die ein solches System für fast alle Bakterienstämme äußerst ungemütlich macht. Selbst die robustesten Bakterien haben da wenig Chancen. PVC ist auch kein geeigneter Nährboden - eher im Gegenteil. Nur weil etwas aus organischen Molekühlen besteht ist es nicht automatisch als Nährboden geeignet. Nicht umsonst ist es so ein großes Problem viele Kunststoffe (u.A. auch PVC) los zu werden. Zwar wird an Bakterienstämmen geforscht, von denen man sich verspricht, dass sie Kunststoffe in endlicher Zeit zersetzen, aber PVC ist da schon ein besonders harter Brocken und es muss auch zusätzlich etwas getan werden, damit das funktioniert. PVC lässt sich meines Wissens nicht verstoffwechseln. 
Und auch für Bakterien gilt: Wo nichts ist vermehrt sich auch nichts. Wie Algen und Schimmelpilze entstehen auch Bakterien nicht aus Luft und Liebe.

Was Korrosion angeht - da ist in der Tat ein Problem. Und das lässt sich auch problemlos in vielen Kreisläufen nachweisen. Deshalb plädiere ich grundsätzlich für Korrosionsschutz. Bei Kreisläufen mit Alu-Komponenten würde ich sogar sagen, dass es an Fahrlässigkeit grenzt keinen zu verwenden.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. September 2012)

Trinkwasser verwendet man einfach nicht in einer Wakü - damit hat sich das Thema bereits erledigt . 5Liter Aqua dest. kosten ca. 1,50€ und gibt´s in jedem Supermarkt - wer daran spart ist wirklich selber schuld. 

Bakterien bilden sich wie gesagt nicht - sie vermehren sich nur . Legionellen hast du immer im Trinkwasser - die frage ist immer nur wie viele pro Volumeneinheit . Gibst du ihnen günstige Lebensbedingungen (warmes, stehendes und nährstoffreiches Wasser) vermehren sie sich und werden zum Problem. 
Die Trinkwasserverodnung ist mir btw bestens bekannt - habe damit (leider) fast jeden Tag zu tun.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (11. September 2012)

OK Leute, danke für die Diskussion^^. Ich habe natürlich keine Trinkwasser benutzt. Das war destiliertes Wasser. Ich hatte keinen Zusatz reingemacht, da das ganze nur ca. 1-2 Monate halten sollte und ich eigentlich gelesen hatte, das reines Wasser dann kein Problem sein soll. Der Radiator war auch gebraucht gekauft, also können das eigentlich keine Rückstände von der Herstellung gewesen sein.
Ich werde dann gleich die Gelegenheit nutzen und alle Kühler auseinander nehmen, vielleicht hol ich dann noch ein paar Grad raus ,). Danach kommt dann auch wieder destiliertes Wasser mit Korrosionsschutz rein.

Was würdet ihr benutzen um die Sachen auszuspülen? Wasser mit irgendeinem fettlösenden Putzmittlel? Ist normales Wasser dabei überhaupt ok, oder setzt sich dann gleich wieder was ab?


----------



## DjTomCat (12. September 2012)

Wie sieht es bei der Reinigung aus wenn man nur Spülmittel verwendet? Ist das nicht was schonender für die Sachen oder ist Spülmittel zu schwach?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2012)

Für fettige Rückstände reicht das i.d.R. - muss halt ein bißchen länger einwirken (kann es aber auch).
Säurehaltiger Reiniger wirken eher gegen Kalkablagerungen und Oxidschichten, die aber eh keine Probleme sind und Gebissreiniger, die i.d.R. oxidierend wirken (und das primär während es noch sprudelt - wer wartet, verschwendet einen Großteil des chemischen Potentials), haben sogar die genau entgegengesetzte Wirkung. 

Die meisten Probleme, die nach Entfettung noch auftreten, werden spekulativ auf Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen zurückgeführt. Dagegen kann man aber nur schwer was tun, außer warten oder auskochen - was dann aber eben die weichmacherbedingten Eigenschaften der Schläuche verändert.


----------



## ziko (24. September 2012)

Meines Erachtens nach habt ihr alle Recht, was die Mittel zur Reinugung angeht.
Aber warum es erst so weit kommen lassen?
Alles hier und in anderen Foren geschilderte, kann auf eine Ursache zurück geführt werden: Korrosion.
Alle diese beschriebenen Rückstände an den, das Kühlmedium umgebenden Materialen, wurden irgendwo anders abgelöst und da abgelagert.
Wasserleitungen setzten sich auch zu.
Heizungsrohre, Heizkessel und Heizkörper korrodieren.
Das ist ein natürlicher Vorgang.
Einzige Möglichkeit Korrosion zu verhindern, ist die Leitfähigkeit des Mediums (Kühl- oder Heizwasser, je nach Einsatz) zu unterbinden.
Opferanoden, Galvanischer Korrosionsschutz (bei Schiffen und Eigenheiminstalationen) und...und...sind nur einige Beispiele.
Die Korrosionsinhibitoren die bei Computern deren Wasserkühlungen eingesetzt werden sind schlicht und einfach UNTERDOSIERT.
1:20 oder 1:50, das ist alles falsch.
Korrosionhemmer für Heizunganlagen (Ethandiole) dürfen nicht unter 50% verdünnt werden weil die Korrosionhemmende Wirkung verschwindet.
Bitte unterscheiden wovon ich rede: Ethandiol, ETHAN-1,2-DIOL.
Dieses Zeugs was als Korrosions- und Frostschutzmittel in Heizungsanlagen verwendet wird.
Einige Hersteller von Frostschutzmitteln für Autos verwenden es auch, ohne jegliche Abwandlung weil Ethandiol, angeblich, ein schwächerer Wärmeträger sein soll.
Als Frostschutz für Autos gibt wird es in intensiven Royal Blau angeboten und in Grün.
Für die Heizungsanlage ist es leicht Gelb.
Im Rechner habe ich die für Autos in Blau. Daneben in Gelb, ist übrig von der Befüllung der Heizung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verwende die Blaue unverdünnt, also 100%
Die Blaue ist Autofrostschutz, die Gelbe ist Heizungs Frost/Korrosionsschutz.
Aber Chemisch identisch.
Obwohl etwas dickflüssiger wie Wasser, sprudelt es schön im AGB, habe es 1 Jahr drinnen, ohne Verdunstung, Algen, Ablagerungen, Eintrübungen, Korrosion...etc.
Es hat auch die massive Audünstung der Weichmacher aus meinen Masterkleer 16/10, UV White Schläuchen gestoppt.
Diese hatten mir die ABG Röhren von EK zersetzt. Die Austauschröhre auch.
Die Masterkleer Schläuche sind nun Innen Schneeweiss, ohne Farbeinlagerungen.
Daher meine Empfehlung: Ethandiol. Auto oder Heizung ist egal.
Um gleich den Einwänden über die schlechtere Aufnahmefähigkeit von Wärme/Kälte von Ethandiol zu begegnen: es ist ein Faktor der von der Durchströmgeschwindigkeit abhängig ist. In der Industrie mag es wichtig sein aber bei einer WaKü, bei mir min. 100x pro Minute,wird das Medium, mehr wie genug, oft durch die Kühler gepumpt.
Schlechter Wärmetransporteigenschaften, dafür aber viele Vorteile.
Also denkt über diese Möglichkeit nach und verwendet Ethandiol unverdünnt in der Farbe Eurer Wahl.


----------

